# IMPORTANT NEWSFLASH on GOLD!



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

All PM investors have been looking at this the wrong way!!! Please watch the video!!!

Mainstream Media Stupidity On Gold - informationliberation

Well? What are your plans now? Sticking with something that is backed by nothing or going to invest in the dollar which is backed by the Fed?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't believe I heard that!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That's hilarious. "Gold isn't backed by anything." You could say that gold is backed by gold just like the dollar used to be.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

looking at her muddle through that all I could hear was:

"like, oh... my... gawd!... gag me with a fork!"

federal reserve me with a federal reserve right in the federal reserve

we are well and truly federal reserved


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I am always amazed by the ignorance of some.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Seriously did that just happen??


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, Bridget may not have anything intelligent to say, but at least she looks really good saying it!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I almost spit my water out, seriously.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I am no longer shocked or surprised by anything I see or hear from the media or the Gooberment. 

However just when you think you have heard it all, this nitwit reporter comes along opens her pie hole and makes it to the top rung of my stupidity ladder. :congrat:


Dm


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew everyone would enjoy this. I'm still chuckling when I think about it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW. That news outlet is really scraping the bottom of the gene pool for their reporters.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> WOW. That news outlet is really scraping the bottom of the gene pool for their reporters.


I don't think so. I bet she looks awesome in a pair of jeans


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

Gold is backed up by its nature and ours. Because of our nature we need money. 
Gold is the perfect money. It has been for thousands of years. The chinese will soon have automatic vending machines to sell gold to passers by.

After you've got your kit and your reserves, gold is an excellent option.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Zeev_Zwaard said:


> Gold is backed up by its nature and ours. Because of our nature we need money.
> Gold is the perfect money. It has been for thousands of years. The chinese will soon have automatic vending machines to sell gold to passers by.
> 
> After you've got your kit and your reserves, gold is an excellent option.


isn't chinese currency easier to counterfeit than U.S. ? :hmmm: :lolsmash:


----------



## ImNotCrazyRU (Oct 18, 2011)

Are they talking about buying gold certificates where someone else holds the gold in storage? 

Buy gold you can hold, coins & bars!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw this too, the same as the article I found stating that debt/gdp is the same as debt/income...

Wait, you mean my paper dollar isnt actually worth "the paper its printed on"? But.. but... its backed by the f3d3ral r3s3rv3! What is that anyway?

Fed the federal reserve!


----------



## Zeev_Zwaard (Jan 27, 2010)

By "gold" I mean metallic.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

However just when you think you have heard it all, this nitwit reporter comes along opens her pie hole and makes it to the top rung of my stupidity ladder. 

Something else must have just "come" out of her mouth before she make that statement.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

In general, those people aren't stupid. They're told what side of the issue to be on. The people who control the media control the Federal Reserve and they control the leadership of both political parties.

The people who own the federal reserve get 8% annual royalties for every dollar in circulation. So if there are $10 trillion in existence they get $800 billion a year. Not only is that enough to buy every TV network and newspaper but it's more than enough to provide bribes for legislation. "Congressman, we need your vote on this issue. How about another million dollars in your Cayman Islands bank account??


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

hmm 2.5 year old bump lol! 

I tried to watch the video in the original post and it's no longer available.

FWIW - I've already made $670 on gold that's locked in and paid for and doesn't ship until next week. I like gold, I like it a lot!!!


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

It said video does not exist. That's too bad really wanted a good laugh.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess they realized how stupid it was, it says, "video does not exist"! I guess that stupid idea didn't catch on with the media elitists so they deleted it! Dang I wanted a good laugh too!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Im sure im not the only one here who has noticed that PMs are climbing up again!! If you can spare extra cash its time to buy!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I couldn't watch the video but from the comments it sounds like it was a pro dollar anti gold clip? I am not a big proponent of gold or the dollar. The only value gold really has is the historical precedence of people being willing to trade goods for it. I can't eat it, can't wear or walk on it, can't plant it, it's heavy, there is very little of it in actual circulation, and most people are so uneducated about gold they would be just as likely to buy a fake gold piece as a real one. The only reason I see to buy gold is as a hedge against inflation before shtf. I still think a better bet is owning the products and skills that I believe people will be forced to trade for no matter what the currency of the day is. Just my opinion. I know a lot of people will disagree but I don't consider a large amount of gold to be a worthwhile expenditure. I'd rather have land, food, clean water, skills (medical, food production, mechanical and electrical engineering, etc.), fuel, and good people than one ounce of gold.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

The parent company of the news company has been sending out copyright notices to get people to take the video down.





. This one has someone laughing as an added track, that makes it just a little tough to hear exactly what she is saying.





 without the laughter but it has a very long intro explaining everything. The actual news report starts near the 13:50 mark, so you may want to slip the rest.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

OMG that was frikken HILARIOUS!!!

Unlike gold which isnt backed by anything, the US dollar is backed by the government so you know its going to be around a year from now.


priceless!!! :nuts:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you kOxxx for finding the clip! I could not remember what it was about but remember it as being a bit humorous.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

oh and the laugh is Beevis from Beevis and Butthead. Perfect match for this twit reporter.


----------

